# Non-Surgical Neutering



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Don't know how many of you know about this.......


Ark Sciences Zinc Neutering - YouTube


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Seems interesting. Wonder if they have done long term testing on this?

Flynn hasn't dropped his balls, and likely never will so this isn't an option for him it seems.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just typed this in another thread, my friend who is a vet has done her first couple of vasectomies and has tested them, they work. She is looking for someone who knows how to do tubes on the female dogs, she is charging the same price. I think this is awesome for the doggies. Keep all their hormones .


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I think its interesting but wouldn't use it on any dog of mine for a while yet. Would want to see what sort of long term health consequences it may have. My gut feeling is that anything injectable that is powerful enough to sterilize a dog is going to affect other body systems...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Melanie, that's how I feel. I think this is a great thing but I wouldn't use it or recommend it for friends and family until we find out what kind of long term effects it has. I don't neuter anyway but I would much rather see (if found to be safe long term) dogs spayed and neutered this way rather than by removing everything.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I find the concept interesting, BUT I too wonder: if it will sterilize the animal, what ELSE does it do? Hormones are not something to be toyed with, so I wouldn't consider it until we see more lasting effects. NO medical procedure has zero negatives...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

im skeptical about long term side effects as well. just like others have pointed out, something that is powerful enough to sterilize an animal most likely does something else as well. the question is, what and how severe are the draw backs when compared to traditional spay/neuter?


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Melanie, that's how I feel. I think this is a great thing but I wouldn't use it or recommend it for friends and family until we find out what kind of long term effects it has. I don't neuter anyway but I would much rather see (if found to be safe long term) dogs spayed and neutered this way rather than by removing everything.


 curious why you don't neuter and how you feel about spaying bitches? I don't think my next male will be fixed but right now I have a female and am on the fence about spaying her. I'm responsible so I don't see a reason to but then there is pyometra and mammory cancers which I witnessed first hand as a vet tech. With leaving a female intact I would feel like playing Russian roulette with her life. A male I feel totally comfortable leaving his testicles.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

If the uterus is not removed like a typical spay, doesn't that still leave the risk of pyometra?


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

trikerdon said:


> Don't know how many of you know about this.......
> 
> 
> Ark Sciences Zinc Neutering - YouTube


Neutering animals is not a healthy option, because the dog can die from it. It's ideal to just separate the males from the females.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> curious why you don't neuter and how you feel about spaying bitches? I don't think my next male will be fixed but right now I have a female and am on the fence about spaying her. I'm responsible so I don't see a reason to but then there is pyometra and mammory cancers which I witnessed first hand as a vet tech. With leaving a female intact I would feel like playing Russian roulette with her life. A male I feel totally comfortable leaving his testicles.


Gosh! I JUST saw this! I haven't come back tot his thread since I posted that!

Well, with Dude (the smooth collie), I was in 8th grade when I got him so I wasn't financially responsible for him. I grew up with altered animals and it was normal to have them spayed/neutered. I was constantly getting on my mom and stepdad about getting Dude neutered because I had heard so many horror stories about intact males developing humping issues, escaping to roam, siring unwanted litters, etc and, as the only person who actually cared in my family about preventing those things, I was the only one who felt it needed to be done. Our older boy was neutered. 

Well, Dude just never acted like an intact male except for marking. He was a 100% outdoor dog (which was only revealed to me AFTER we had brought him home). He never tried to escape, has never humped anything in his life, and the one time he DID get out overnight (brothers left the gate open) he was found by neighbors going from door to door desperately trying to find someone to "rescue" him from the outdoors. His "pen" in the garage that was connected to the backyard was only waist high to me (I'm 4'11) and he never once tried to escape. He would put his front feet over it and would watch our neighbors' (spayed) female who was his best buddy hop in and out when she wanted to come play but never attempted to go with her when she went home. It was weird. It was like owning a neutered, mild mannered male. 

So... my parents never got around to it and he is not 8 years old and still intact and I don't see a point in neutering him now. 

Also, with getting older and with what I know now it is SO easy to manage an intact male. When I was a kid, everything was exaggerated in my mind. I've never had a problem with escaping or anything you hear about with intact males, probably because we don't allow them the opportunity to do those things. I have weighed the risks and, with males, I just don't feel that either way is better or worse than the other. I, personally, would rather leave their bodies the way nature intended. 

Buck shows more "masculine" tendencies but is still very easily controlled and managed. He is not neutered 1) because I plan on showing him once we can get our act together (he will be my first owned/handled dog) and 2) I have just decided that I am not going to neuter anymore because I feel that I am very capable of not allowing oops litters to happen. Neither boy is allowed outside without a leash (even to pee) when Buck tells me there is an in season female nearby and they are never allowed outside unaccompanied by either myself or my husband as our fence is a 4 foot, chain link fence that would be easily scaleable should Buck ever try it. Dude insists on 4 feet on the ground at all times so we don't worry about him other than making sure he is accompanied outside. Hahaha

As far as spaying females go, I don't really know too much about it. I haven't had a female since our spayed dalmatian girl who was Dude's predecessor. I did, however, grow up with female dobes and rotties but all were spayed. My first dog was a spayed labrador. I don't particularly are for females so that is a problem I will likely never face. I do think there are many more things to consider with a female than a male.



dustinshaw98 said:


> Neutering animals is not a healthy option, because the dog can die from it. It's ideal to just separate the males from the females.


Dogs can die from eating plants too...

Not all dog owners are cut out for owning an intact dog. I know of many people who own altered dogs who would be WAY in over their heads if those dogs were intact. There are just as many benefits to spaying and neutering as there are to leaving them intact.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

dustinshaw98 said:


> Neutering animals is not a healthy option, because the dog can die from it. It's ideal to just separate the males from the females.


So far I have yet to lose a female to spaying nor do I personally know anyone who has lost either sex to spaying/neutering. It is a persoanl choice that people need to research and decide for themselves. Females can also die from NOT spaying.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Gosh! I JUST saw this! I haven't come back tot his thread since I posted that!
> 
> Well, with Dude (the smooth collie), I was in 8th grade when I got him so I wasn't financially responsible for him. I grew up with altered animals and it was normal to have them spayed/neutered. I was constantly getting on my mom and stepdad about getting Dude neutered because I had heard so many horror stories about intact males developing humping issues, escaping to roam, siring unwanted litters, etc and, as the only person who actually cared in my family about preventing those things, I was the only one who felt it needed to be done. Our older boy was neutered.
> 
> ...


Aussie and Shadow arn't neutered either. Aussie is very well behaved and like Dude, easily managed. Shadow likely won't be neutered either. He's only five months now, so weare watching him and his behavior. But, likely no.

Copper is spayed, for two reasons. 1) heat is messy
2)We don't want puppies
If we are going to have both sexes, somebody has to be done. I totally agree with you, if the male is easy to control, I wouldn't neuter. But it does take responsible owners, and unfortunantly there are lots of folks out there who have no buisness with unalterd dogs. Hence the shelter overpopulation.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Indi's sister Pooper isn't spayed yet. They are about 3 1/2 years old. Cole, my boyfriend, does not want to spay her any time soon. He is really scared of putting her through major surgery and doesn't feel it's totally necessary - all of his dogs have been intact their entire lives. I actually wish I had left Indi intact as well, you can tell her growth was stunted as a result. Pooper is quite a bit taller but they have the same build - muscular and lean - though Pooper literally could sit on her butt all day and still have amazing muscle tone. Where as Indi puts on weight fast if she sits around.

I will never breed dogs - so the only reason I am saying I would have left Indi intact is because I feel that it would have benefited her health. 

Pooper is guarded like a hawk. She's honestly never without Cole unless he's working, then she's with me. She doesn't roam off leash where she would encounter any dogs we don't know (ie: anyone who could be intact). When she's in heat we use doggy diapers and we never leave her outside unattended. I really don't worry about dogs getting into our yard though - one reason would be that Pooper doesn't like other dogs much, I'd hate to see a dog try to mount her, she'd go ballistic. Second reason, Indi wouldn't have it if a strange dog came into the yard - consequently all of them would probably go into pack mode and that wouldn't end well for the other dog. That being said, I would still never leave her outside alone while in heat. Ever. It's just not worth it.

I totally agree, it's a personal choice and you have to be even more vigilant with an intact dog. I won't push Cole to spay Pooper, she's his girl and the apple of his eye so he's extremely protective of her. He watched Paris get a massive infection in her abdomen from her spay and ever since then has been totally freaked out about it. Paris was licking her sutures too much, it became infected, and she had to be on antibiotics for a couple of weeks with her abdomen wrapped. It was horrible but it could have easily become a lot worse.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo is my first intact male; I don't intend to neuter him. He's now 11.5 months old, and has never shown any behavioral issues related to his intact status.
He never has mounted any dog (or anything non dog, lol); he's not "alpha" anyway, so there is really no huge drive for him to prove anything. 

I decided before bringing him home that I wanted to keep him intact, barring any unresolvable behavioral issues. The research i have done just shows that it is far better for him in terms of health and growth. In fact, the breeder had told me that IF I wanted to neuter him, to please wait until he is 2 years old; because he is a giant breed, keeping him intact will greatly benefit his growth and development. I agree.

That said, because I live in a large city where most of the dogs are either neutered or spayed, I am asked all the time about when or if I plan to neuter Mateo. For me, that's such a personal question, but whatever... people are curious. A lot of people assume I am going to breed him-- or that I should breed him-- but that's not in the plans. I just don't see a need to do it. However, I am not immune to the issue of him being a "target" for other dogs' aggression. Intact males smell different, for one. Although most dogs are not put off by his testicles, some are and will aggress towards him. If that happens, he will not back down. So, I have to be prepared for that. It's manageable, if you are sensitive to the dog's body language and are ready to step in and stop an issue before it happens. Or after it happens...

Just the other day, for example, I stopped by the local dog run, where Mateo has a lot of friends, and there is a small pool (which he loves.) Anyway, a woman was coming in with a dog I had never seen before. When the dog turned around, I saw that he was not neutered. I jogged over there and asked the woman if her dog was okay with other unneutered males. She said, "Yes, he's fine." Well, a few seconds later, the dog made a bee-line for Mateo and laid into him. Instant, full-on dog fight. I grabbed Mateo by the collar, while trying to keep her 100 pound dog from making contact.

And what did the woman do? Absolutely nothing. She stood there, frozen. I said 3 times, "Get your dog!". And she just stood there. At one point, she said, "I can't." 

So here I am, grabbing over 200 pounds of dog by myself because she was too scared to do anything. Yes, I got bitten by the other dog in the scuffle...
But, eventually somebody else helped to get her dog away.

This is just one example of : 1) not knowing your dog's tendencies, and 2) not being responsible enough to step in when your dog gets into (actually starts) a fight. She promptly left, leaving me with a huge gash, and bleeding all over the place...:tsk:

So, this stuff just happens. Would it have happened if my dog was neutered? Who knows? But I am not naive to the fact that he may be more of a target because he's not. 

Still, I believe it's worth keeping all his parts. He is a very happy, healthy, easy-going pup... who will, however, respond to aggression appropriately.

It's been said before, but I believe, more than anything, that it's so important to *know your dog.* And be prepared for people who say they do, but don't...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I was told if you spay Afghan Hounds their coat goes back to it's puppy look (frizzy and fluffy) and they lose the smooth sleek look. I assume that has to do with hormones.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> I was told if you spay Afghan Hounds their coat goes back to it's puppy look (frizzy and fluffy) and they lose the smooth sleek look. I assume that has to do with hormones.


Oh, that's interesting. I wonder if it's if you alter them during growth or if it stops growing properly afterwards... That's really interesting.



I don't plan on breeding either. I don't even know how Dude would measure up to a show quality smooth collie. For all I know, he IS show quality. He isn't registered and he has never been in the conformation ring. He has never seen a sheep. That would be fun though. I'd love to see what he would do.

Buck is only a year old and I have yet to find out how he would do in the conformation ring. Hopefully really well but he will still never be bred.

I am not completely opposed to breeding though. Nick and I want a xolo in the near future and, because they are not a common breed and are pretty hard to find, should his breeder need to use him in her breeding program I would not be opposed to it. However, I would not stud him out myself. I don't feel that I know enough about breeding to breed a dog without the help of someone who has been breeding that breed for years. I doubt I ever will. I love to learn about it but that is such a huge responsibility that I don't think I would ever be able to feel comfortable producing a litter of my own.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't feel that I know enough about breeding to breed a dog without the help of someone who has been breeding that breed for years. I doubt I ever will. I love to learn about it but that is such a huge responsibility that I don't think I would ever be able to feel comfortable producing a litter of my own.


Yes-- this is actually my stock answer to people who ask me all the time whether I plan to breed Mateo (or encourage me to do so). I simply don't know enough about genetics, et. al to plunge into that arena. I would rather leave it to the experts...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Exactly. And that's why the only time I would be comfortable with it would be if his breeder approached me and asked me to use him for her lines. She already knows his pedigree and she bred him herself so I would feel comfortable with that. Me, though? No way. I could never trust myself with that.

I'm going to start using that answer when people approach me about Buck. It has only happened twice so far but a lot of people out here don't even know what he is so I'm sure it will happen more once we move to (hopefully) Florida. They are MUCH more common on that side.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We just couldn't give Piper's puppies away... that's out big issue! I mean she has her CH title, she could get her field champ title as well (but we are doing it more for fun now) etc. she has a great temperament and her gene pool is good as well. But give away puppies?!?!? Nope.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

My males are intact. I have no plans to change that. Maddie is fixed as she is a shelter mutt. Layla is intact, and will probably stay that way, for the simple fact that she has urinary/bladder issues already (at a year old) and no one wants to risk them getting worse. We follow the "two door rule" if Layla is in heat, even though both males are super submissive/bottom of the pecking order types. No litters here


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I did some reading up on zeutering too. I wanted to know if it cut hormone production like castration (traditional neutering) This is what I found

Non-surgical Neutering -- FAQ -- Ark Sciences ( Zinc Gluconate Neutralized by Arginine--FDA approved as Neutersol in 2003)

A very interesting read.

I also dont believe in castrating dogs. It's too detrimental to their health. Spaying though, yes, in many ways it is healthier. Mouse is not yet spayed, however, as she is alergic to metal and I'm terrified that the surgery will kill her... but then I'm terrified that she'll die of pyo too... I just dont know the answer.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> We just couldn't give Piper's puppies away... that's out big issue! I mean she has her CH title, she could get her field champ title as well (but we are doing it more for fun now) etc. she has a great temperament and her gene pool is good as well. But give away puppies?!?!? Nope.


I think I would feel that way at first but after 8 weeks I would probably be willing to drive them to their new owners' houses first thing in the morning the day they could go home! I love puppies and I think I could handle having to 8 week olds in the house at once but up to 15??? No freaking way. 

I WOULD bond with them though too so that could possibly happen... Hahaha.



Deaf Dogs said:


> I did some reading up on zeutering too. I wanted to know if it cut hormone production like castration (traditional neutering) This is what I found
> 
> Non-surgical Neutering -- FAQ -- Ark Sciences ( Zinc Gluconate Neutralized by Arginine--FDA approved as Neutersol in 2003)
> 
> ...


I wouldn't stress yourself out. Being intact is how bitches naturally are. Sure, there are cons to leaving them intact but if the risk was THAT enormous, you would be hearing about breeders' bitches dying left and right. Yes, it is always a risk but in her case I think you are right in taking a lot of time to think about whether Mouse should be spayed or not.

Admittedly, I don't know much about the medical health of female dogs but I know plenty of people with intact females. If you are so worried, maybe you could talk to Linsey or Liz about the issue. Both have intact females and they breed. Anyone with a female who performs in conformation would be a good person to ask the opinion of since their bitches would need to be intact as well.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahhh but the longer a dog stays intact without having a litter, the higher the risk of pyo, plus Mouse is a Dachshund with a higher risk of the disease anyway, and she has false pregnancies, so another increase in risk... Yet the surgery could kill her. makes me nervous. But I'm still on the side of "if it's not broke" She is over 3 now, I dont think I'll risk the surgery... yet.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ah... See these are things I don't know. I have never had an intact bitch. My females have always been spayed and I have not had a female in years (I love my boys. Hahaha). Well, you learn something new every day! You could still talk to those with bitches shown in conformation. Not all of them breed. Yea, those dogs are going to be on the younger side but they might very likely keep their bitches intact for the duration of their lives. And not all conformation dogs are bred. Buck, even if he does well, will never be bred. It wouldn't hurt to ask around and see what opinions are.

As far as actually spaying her goes, if I were in your position I would start researching NOW for vets who might have knowledge or experience with something like Mouse's dilemma and discuss it with them just in case she were to need to be spayed for any reason. That way, at least you would have somewhere to take her. Wow... I didn't know a dog could have that kind of allergy. How did you find that out?


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I cant see video but I have heard of a similar situation a long time ago in various forms. It was a heated topic a long time ago in to zoophile topics as they prefer intact dogs. (ew I know sorry) 

But I have to say for the average pet owner standard spay neuter is best options becuase of the fact the common pet owner cannot handle the behavorial aspects of hormonal dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

brandypup said:


> But I have to say for the average pet owner standard spay neuter is best options becuase of the fact the common pet owner cannot handle the behavorial aspects of hormonal dogs.


And that's something that always crosses my mind when people ask me why my dogs are still intact. So many people neuter their males because their vets have convinced them that it is much healthier than leaving them intact. Because of that, I am always so hesitant to give my reason for not neutering which is that I have found them to have the same amount of pros and cons on both sides. With Buck I have stopped bothering and I just say, "He's a show dog" but I can't say that with Dude because he, IMO, doesn't pass for one. I could probably just say that for him too though, I suppose. It's rare that I come across someone out and about that even KNOWS what a smooth collie is.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

It's somethin I will have to consider at some point as well since my plans of bringing in an EM at some point. I do not want to deal with girlie things so I will be getting a boy. And he will be neutered upon breeder reccomendations, generally after 18 months. But it's somethign I will have to deal with. I will probably tell people it's per responsible breeder reccomndations of a detailed contract protecting the dog. BAWHAHAHAH that should throw them off long enough. Throw in a few more fancy words and tada... squirrle... lol.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been hunting for alternatives to the traditional spay and neuter ever since we had Becka spayed. 

If you want to keep hormones intact but stop reproduction you can 

for males
Vasectomy

For Bitches
Tubal Ligation

They are the same as in humans. The do not stop any of the chances of developed disease, do not change personality.

I think for males this should be done way before cutting off testosterone. 

In bitches we need more getting to 10-12 YO without cancer and intact to determine health of a breed.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, here is a couple of my thoughts.

Piper - give away well bred puppies? NO WAY! I make sure people count themselves blessed to be allowed to have one of my babies. We don't breed all the time and not regularly so it is a priviledge. No puppy leaves my house before 12 weeks old. Placement has never been a problem and I never get puppies get back.

Intact boys - maybe it is the breed but my boys are so sweet and easy I couldn't imagine neutering because of behavior issues. I am also very dominant in my household (ask my kids) so maybe they just don't dare act up. 

Intact girls - I have had intact dogs my whole life so for 35 years my girls have been intact. I have had one case of open pyo which happened just a few months ago. It was totally my fault as I didn't follow my own holistic protocol and she had not been bred in 3 seasons. We were able to treat her holistically - she never even had anti biotics and she is being bred in the next month as she is in excellent health.

Personally I try to never borrow trouble. I raise my dogs as naturally as possible with raw food, no vaccines, topical or preventatives, with exercise and relatively low stress. In exchange I have lovely companions who are healthy and beautiful and very easy to live with.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Told you Liz would have something worth hearing! Hahaha. 

And Liz, I completely get where you are coming from on the easy going boys!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

There are two articles that have sparked debate and a change in thinking regarding sterilization: 

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay/Neuter in Dogs by Laura Sanborn, M.S. 
Published May 14, 2007 Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay/Neuter in Dogs

Ms. Sanborn reviewed 55 studies and resources and presented both the benefits and risks of the surgeries for both sexes: 

On the positive side, neutering male dogs

eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)

On the negative side, neutering male dogs

if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
triples the risk of hypothyroidism
increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

On the positive side, spaying female dogs

if done before 2.5 years of age, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common malignant tumors in female dogs
nearly eliminates the risk of pyometra, which otherwise would affect about 23% of intact female dogs; pyometra kills about 1% of intact female dogs
reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
removes the very small risk (.0.5%) from uterine, cervical, and ovarian tumors

On the negative side, spaying female dogs

if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a common cancer in larger breeds with a poor prognosis
increases the risk of splenic hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 2.2 and cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of >5; this is a common cancer and major cause of death in some breeds
triples the risk of hypothyroidism
increases the risk of obesity by a factor of 1.6-2, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
causes urinary "spay incontinence" in 4-20% of female dogs
increases the risk of persistent or recurring urinary tract infections by a factor of 3-4
increases the risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, and vaginitis, especially for female dogs spayed before puberty
doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract tumors
increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

The other ground-breaking article is:

Determining the optimal age for gonadectomy of dogs and cats by Margaret V. Root Kustritz, DVM, PhD, DACT
Published in the December 1, 2007 issue of the Journal of the American Veterinary Association. http://www.avma.org/avmacollections/spay_neuter/javma_231_11_1665.pdf

Dr. Root Kustritz reviewed 182 studies and resources and concluded that:

"The veterinary profession recognizes the need for individual assessment of risk and benefit when evaluating vaccination protocols for animals. Elucidation of the genome in various species may lead to individualized diagnostic and treatment plans for each animal in the future. It behooves us as veterinarians dedicated to the provision of the best possible care for animals to educate clients and evaluate each animal carefully when making recommendations regarding gonadectomy."
References for Dr. Root Kustritz' studies may be added at a later date; until then, most are available via a search at PubMed. 

Since those papers were published, a long-term retrospective study of female Rottweillers was completed which led to this conclusion:

In summary, we found female Rottweilers who kept their ovaries for at least 6 years were 4.6 times more likely to reach exceptional longevity (i.e. live >30 % longer than average) than females with the shortest ovary exposure. Our results support the notion that how long females keep their ovaries determines how long they live.


----------

